# How much food to give?



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

I wouldn't. We fed 3 times a day until almost a year of age, then cut it to 2 meals a day. Some dogs will only eat once a day, but mostly I prefer to spread the food out over 2 meals to reduce chances of bloat and gas.


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

I think it is quite individual and depends also on your ability to take the dog outside (I guess it's a different story when the dog is able to get out himself). Before Kia had puppies, we normally fed her only once a day in the afternoon when we got home from work. During the days she mostly just sleeps and does not use that much energy. We were afraid that if we fed her in the morning as well she could not hold it until we came home in the evening...

You could try different times and see what works best. Kia doesn't really ask for food in the morning. Now that she has puppies and nurses them she gets food 3 times a day though...  .


----------



## Tracy (May 15, 2005)

how many cups of food and how often would you feed a puppy? (2 month old puppy)


----------



## Leena G (Apr 12, 2005)

2 months old? - 3 times a day.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

For a 2 month I would definitley feed 3 times per day. Quantity depends on what you are feeding. A high grade Large Breed Puppy food requires less than a lower grade regular kibble.


----------



## maya (Apr 14, 2005)

3 times a day, at least


----------



## goldenretrievers7 (May 6, 2005)

*I feed three times a day until around 6 months then I feed twice a day, morning and night.*


----------



## faerieprncs (May 29, 2005)

The Golden Retriever for Dummies book suggests three times a day of 1/3 cup of kibble for puppies...then how much? 1 cup of food for a 65+ lb. dog seems like way too little...any suggestions?


----------



## Amy (May 21, 2005)

We stopped feeding 3x a day, at 6 months. All the dogs are feed twice a day - morning, and night.

faerieprncs - it depends on the brand of kibble you are feeding. a lower quality kibble, obviously you need to feed more, but a higher quality/super premium kibble, you generally feed less. You can always start by looking at the bags guidlines.

Our lab, who is 63ish, gets 2c/day, of wellness.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

I feed my golden Mojo Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach. He gets one level cup at 7:00 a.m. and again at 5:00 p.m. I also add a little water to the dry food to slow him down when he eats. He weighs 54 lbs. and I can feel his ribs. The vet said he's the perfect weigh for his bone structure. It depends on the kind of food, the amount of exercise he gets and the weather conditions. If you leave him out for extended periods in the winter (like I do) then I feed him a little more to build some bulk on the internal organs. Not much more, mind you, just a little (about 1/4 cup more per day).


----------



## finn1217 (May 3, 2005)

My little heffer eats 3 cups of Purina One for Large breeds in the morning and 3 cups in the evening! He's 5 months old and weighs 50 pounds. Last week he looked very skinny, the vet suggested we give him an extra cup during the day until he filled out a bit which he has done. That seems like a lot of food compared to what you guys are saying?!


----------



## LuvMyGolden (May 30, 2005)

princess gets 3 times a day. She gets about 3/4 a cup a feeding. We use _Chicken Soup for the puppy lovers soul._


----------



## twogoldens324 (May 19, 2005)

Penny our 72 pound 2.5 yo female gets 1 cup in the AM and 1 cup in the PM of Nutro Natural choice. And frequent pieces of puppy biscuits for being a good girl. Karen


----------



## twogoldens324 (May 19, 2005)

finn1217 said:


> My little heffer eats 3 cups of Purina One for Large breeds in the morning and 3 cups in the evening! He's 5 months old and weighs 50 pounds. Last week he looked very skinny, the vet suggested we give him an extra cup during the day until he filled out a bit which he has done. That seems like a lot of food compared to what you guys are saying?!


When Penny was a 5.5 month old we fed her 2 cups of large breed nutro 3 times a day. She was always a good weight. Now she eats 1 cup 2 times a day and she is 2 yo. I don't remember when I started cutting her back. Karen


----------



## faerieprncs (May 29, 2005)

finn1217 said:


> My little heffer eats 3 cups of Purina One for Large breeds in the morning and 3 cups in the evening! He's 5 months old and weighs 50 pounds. Last week he looked very skinny, the vet suggested we give him an extra cup during the day until he filled out a bit which he has done. That seems like a lot of food compared to what you guys are saying?!


You might want to consider buying a higher quality dog food from a pet store (not the grocery store). I know it's more expensive, but many studies have shown that because you don't have to feed as much of the expensive stuff (because it's packed with the necessary nutrients, they eat less), you actually spend LESS in the long run on dog food. :wavey:


----------



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

My Gunner is lean and lanky, but VERY healthy. He gets 2 cups in the am and around 5 or 6 I give him 1 or 2 more depending on how much he has left from the am. Sometimes he eats it all in the am and sometimes he doesn't. He has gas and loose stool, so I am in the process of trying to find a brand of food that he can tolerate (no other reasons; vet confirmed). I live in the boonies and Wally world is the only place to get food for him (no pet stores). I have tried Ole Roy High Performance, Purina Puppy, Purina One LBP, and getting ready to try Iams LBP. How much of the Iams should I give him if he is 4 months and 45 lbs.? Is the Iams a good high quality food? Should I try to maybe get some better food over the net? :doh: A bit pricey (s&h and all), but I will try anything, as long as it works.......LOL The gas is killing us!! :yuck: LOL


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm so pleased to see that others feed their puppies as much as 6 cups a day! Brandy gets 3 cups a.m. and 3 cups p.m. and she's just 50 pounds. 

Jenna gets 2 cups a.m. and 1-1/2 cup p.m. 

I feed Nutro Natural Large Breed Lamb & Rice. But Brandy may have to go on a urine-acidifying diet. The vet wanted me to use C/D but I don't like its ingredients and it made her itchy. I'm waiting to hear what Royal Canin's prescription food is comprised of. 

Funny -- I read on a vet's Web site that all of us "novices" have no clue what we're talking about as far as animal nutrition. His comment, "all dog foods on the market are good enough to sustain life." 

Gosh, if nutrition is so important to humans, and animals get most of the same diseases we do, then it just makes good sense to pay attention to the quality of their diet! 

But that's just me, spouting off again.


----------



## karl & julie (Nov 3, 2005)

Our Guide dog Jay Jay has 225grms of food, twice a day. The food is supplied by The Guide Dog Association and so we presume it has all the nutrients he needs. He is very energetic and content on this amount of food. He does get treats, especially when he is running free and responds to his whistle for recall. One of his favourite treats are small cubes of cheese!! He loves it. We also give him 'hide' chews, which help keep his gums and teeth healthy, he loves those too...


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Gunner, do you have a feed store in your area? This is where I go to get my goldens kibble. If you do, they usually carry quite a few good brands to pick from.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Feed stores are THE place -- as are some of the smaller independent pet stores. Plus if they don't have it, most are usually willing to order whatever you want.


----------

